# Excel exportieren aus SQL-Datenbank



## M155P3RF3K7 (20. April 2006)

Hey! 

Ich "versuche" eine Liste aus einer SQL-Datenbank mit Excel zu öffnen. Die Daten sollen 1:1 übernommen werden. 
Ich möchte keine csv-datei. 

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte....

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. April 2006)

Hi und willkommen im Forum

1. Bitte editier deinen Beitrag und setzt den Code in die entsprechenden Code-Tags, damit er sich besser lesen lässt.
2. Erschreckt es mich, wenn das DEIN Code ist und DU ihn selbst nicht verstehst.
3. Wo in deinem Problem spielt eine Datenbank eine Rolle und 
4. um welches DBMS dreht sich's hier eigentlich?
5. Was ist eigentlich genau dein Problem?
6. Wieso willst du keine CSV-Datei? Die lässt sich doch prima mit Excel öffnen.


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (21. April 2006)

Zuerst ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Willkommensgrüße, dann ein dankeschön für eine Antwort

1. Ok
2. Ist nicht komplett mein Code, habe später ein wenig rumgepfuscht, weil nix funktioniert hat und jetzt verstehe ich noch weniger als vorher  
3. Ok, wie erwähnt soll eine Liste exportiert werden, die Datenbank spielt die Rolle, dass die Daten von ihr genommen werden, in etwa so:

4. Mit MySQL. PhpMyAdmin

5. Ich möchte auf der Seite einen Link haben, der mir eine Excel- Datei öffnet, wo die Tabelle genauso in Excel geöffnet wird, sodass man sie dann einfach auf seinem Rechner speichern kann. Jede Person soll dies können. Hoffe du/ihr versteht was ich meine.... Nun ja und damit hat sich Punkt 6 wohl erledigt!


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.....

MFG


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. April 2006)

naja, so richtig klar ist mir dein Problem noch nicht.
Hast du ein Problem beim Abfragen aus der Datenbank oder beim generieren der Datei.
Wenn letzteres (was ich an hand des Code-Snippet vermute), dann bist du hier im falschen Forum und solltest deine Frage im PHP - Forum noch einmal stellen.

Wenn es um die Abfrage aus der Datenbank geht, solltest du deinen Query hier posten und genauer sagen, was da nicht so ist, wie es sein soll.

und zu Punkt 6.
aus meiner Sicht, hat sich das nicht wirklich erledigt.
Ich weiß nicht, wer die Nutzer der Seite sein/werden sollen, aber der erste Unix/Linux - User wird sich freuen. oder einer, der mit MS Office nix am Hut hat.


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (24. April 2006)

Erstmal dankeschön, ich habs jetzt ins PHP-Forum geschrieben....

Das hat schon so alles seine Richtigkeit.


----------

